# Newly Aquired Opinions Welcome



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

well i managed to get this lot and could not turn it down paid alot but well i had to take the chance and i will be selling some of them.

let me know what you think and i please be patient as i have taken pics and im uploading and will add more shortly there is loads


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

i have about 15 diver cases all in good condition dials movements ladies and gents some damaged crystals but most are perfect


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

its going to take me some time but bear with me as there are 10 watches aswell

ok i'll do the rest tomorrow


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

apologise for some of the pics will take some better tomorrow


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Good haul, Bill! I especially like the Gold Stars - they'll look lovely when they're put back together.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great haul Bill. I bought a shed load of these Blandfords as spares or repairs a couple of years ago on ebay, a lot just needed batteries, but some needed new movements. Sold them on as either working or resold them as spares. They are cracking watches.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice ready made collection :yes: with plenty of options to do some modding


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

looks cool bill.......


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

You've definitely got some work on your hands :blink:

A great haul :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

ok what i have decided to do is let you chose a case and a movement and make a watch i think after testing the movements that i have about 8 working they are all 200mtr cases so great divers and if anyone wants one then they can buy if they want to. if you would like a case on its own or a movement dial ect let me know


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

movements and dials


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bill if I need another black faced diver I'd be sending you a PM now, sadly I can't justify it to myself at the moment 

I'm also sure 8 other members will soon be in touch


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll be keeping an eye out for them that's for sure.

Is the blue faced one already spoken for


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

catflem said:


> I'll be keeping an eye out for them that's for sure.
> 
> Is the blue faced one already spoken for


hi and no its not spoken for but im afraid its for a ladies boys case which i have with SS strap and divers extension will photo it and post for you if you wish


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

sorry should have asked if you ment the octopus or the ladies


----------



## tolkien (Jul 15, 2008)

Bill_uk said:


> its going to take me some time but bear with me as there are 10 watches aswell
> 
> ok i'll do the rest tomorrow


Hi Bill

I saw you replied to one of my posts earlier on - the watch I used to have looked very much like the one 6th in from the left in the above photo...except with the blue face of the one second in from the left...


----------

